# What do you have in your Betta-centric community tank?



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm not really talking about ADF, shrimp or.snails. I'm curious what other fish those that have a 10-30 gallon have included in their tanks. I've had communities many times before, but never with a Betta and I often think some of my choices have been a bit boring. Now that I have two LFS's, I should have more options.

I understand I should install the other fish first and have a back up plan. It would be easy enough to move the Betta to his own tank and then, if I wanted, add another "focal fish". I've read the excellent article on Betta compatibility, minimum numbers and minimum tank size.

I'm just looking for ideas and would love to see pictures. I'm unfamiliar with many of the compatible shoaling fish, though I can, of course, look each up. The only thing I know I'll have is cory. A tank isn't complete without them!

I used to have an awesome freshwater fish book that included pictures, requirements, compatibility, etc. Sadly I loaned it to my father and never got it back. If someone has a book they'd recommend, I'm all ears!!


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I have thought about a community. But other fish pale in comparison to my Bettas! I have observed my calmest boy flaring at the snails in his tank and have come to the conclusion that they really don't care for tank mates. 
So I will go on with just Bettas and a few of those darned snails that need to be put in thier place once in a while.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

LOL Witchipoo! I totally understand. 

I've enjoyed my 27 hex and 60 so much in the past though, I want to give it a shot. I know RusselTheShihtzu had been very successful with her 20 longs. At the point I am ready to add the Betta that will make 3, so I couldn't even try a different fish if I wanted.

I currently have one panda cory in my 5 gallon Spec. I * know* they shouldn't be alone, but he was a "last fish standing" from someone that was going to flush him and I hoped I could keep him comfortable until I could find another home or set up a community and get him some buddies. Although I know he'll be happier with more of his kind, he's surprisingly "cheerful" active and seldom hides. Part of the reason I think I could make things work is that even though Admiral was in the tank first, he completely ignores little Cory. I've not had a lick of trouble beyond feeling guilty he's alone. At least the Panda, in my experience, don't stay as bunched up tight as say peppered. So he may not be _ as_ unhappy. 

Anyway, gosh do I babble. I do know it can work and want to give it a shot. Worst outcome is I end up with three Betta tanks and a community. Doesn't sound too bad to me.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I had community tanks many years ago. Most of the fish I kept weren't compatible with bettas. I adore hatchet fish, silver dollars, fresh water butterfly fish and puffers.
Danios are cute and interesting. They're really shy so they need lots of cover. Frogs seem popular, i have never kept them though. 
Maybe 3 corys, three Danios, 3 frogs and a Betta?


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

I think more of my past favorites might be compatible, though certainly not all. My favorite set up was in my 60. I had a pearl gourami, a large Angel (with well defined territories for each I had no problem), harlequin rasbora, rummy nosed tetra, cardinal tetra, albino and peppered cory and 2 stunning Albino Long Fined Bristle Nosed Pleco. That covered all the depths.

My 27 hex at that time was much simpler and cheaper. Platy ( which I love despite their lack of popularity), neon tetra, panda cory and oto. I don't think I want Platy in the new tank though. Probably just schools or shoals. Always get those confused.

I know there are lots of other tetra and schooling fish that might work, I'm just hoping for suggestions.

I'll check out the Danios. I either have them wrong or there are multiple varieties. I thought that's what my dad cycled his tank with and they got big, the opposite of shy and were constantly flying back and forth at the very top of his tank.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

Ah, yes. There are around 25 Danio species ranging from an inch to 3.5"! Reading about them, I'm not sure they're be ideal as most seem to do that zippy thing the full length of the tank at the top constantly and it mentions they chase each other and other fish though they aren't really aggressive. Unless there are a few species like what you had, you had acts differently


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No danios with Betta's; they're cooler water and yes, waaay too much activity!

I've had lovely success with Ember Tetras, Espei Rasboras, and Chili Rasboras (for those Betta who don't eat other fish). All corydoras are fantastic as they inhibit different layers of the tank so the Betta doesn't worry about protecting his territory up top.

Most torpedo small Tetra's will be good like Neon's, Green Fire, Glowlight, and Jelly Bean. Stay away from Dime-bodied (tall body) like Skirts, Phantoms, Serpae, etc. those are the fin biters.

Other fish that are good: Pencilfish (usually), Scarlet Badis, and Otocinclus.

Just listing off the ones you don't come across commonly.

Rule of thumb with Betta's, avoid fish that are top-dwelling fish like Hatchets, guppies, endlers, other gourami, etc. and you're good


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

That's a huge help lilnaugrim! Thank you.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

Wichipoo, I wonder if you were referring to Galaxy Rasbora. They are also known as Celestial Pearl Danios and act much more in the manner you were describing.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Rennie Sky said:


> Wichipoo, I wonder if you were referring to Galaxy Rasbora. They are also known as Celestial Pearl Danios and act much more in the manner you were describing.


Yeah, prolly. ; }
If I get another aquatic species is going to be Axolotl. So.....
Heh heh.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Ember Tetra, Neon Tetra, Green Tetra, CPD, Danio erythromicron (Emerald Danio), Chili Rasbora, Pygmy, Habrosus, Hastus Cory, Sundadanio axelrodi, Dario Dario, Dario Hysginon, Ruby Tetra, Hara jerdoni, Oto, Espei Rasbora.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

@Russell, thank you so much! That's a huge help!

@ Witchi, those are *SO* cool. I've seen them before, probably on tv shows. But, I had no idea you could keep them as pets. They really don't seem all that difficult. I love the pale ones.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Also.... Vampire and Bamboo Shrimp, Neocaridina shrimp, Dwarf Orange Crays, African Dwarf Frogs. The neatest being the Vampire Shrimp.

http://www.aquariumcarebasics.com/freshwater-shrimp/vampire-shrimp/


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

Those vampire shrimp are cool! Winner how hard they are to find.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Not hard to find at all. I buy mine from fishonlinerus on AquaBid and eBay.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwinverts&1459818939

Or www.aquaticarts.com

The Aquatic Arts:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwinverts&1459550403

All my other fish come from www.msjinkzd.com. Her book on Nano fish is, IMO, a must-have.

I also buy from BF member JDAquatics. Bamboo Shrimp, Neo Shrimp, Hasbrosus Cory, CPO.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

As always, more great info, thank you! We have two LFS's, so they may have some of the less common goodies. Of course, shipping is always cheaper if you get a bunch from one place. 

ETA: Now I'm going to be looking at available goodies all night. Mzjinkzd has some fun little fish.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

You are a bad influence. I just ordered the Nano Fish book from Amazon. I have Prime, so should be here Saturday. Was tempted to buy the Kindle version for immediate gratification, but I really prefer real books for references.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

Is a 20 long too small for a long fin, albino, BN? I bought two from a private breeder years ago and they were so gorgeous and effective as the tank aged. I actually found a picture of one just after I released him in my 70 gallon.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't think it would be too small.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/bristlenose-pleco/


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

PYGMY CORYDORAS!!!


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I had a betta community of Black skirt tetras, pygmy cory, and glow-light tetras in a 40g. The blackskirts I had for a long time, so even though they are known for nipping I knew mine to be calm. They were, it was the betta that started attacking the glowlights so that ended things. Sadly, none of my betta are community compatible it seems. It was rather joyful to watch the betta explore the big tank while it lasted.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Has anyone noted Kings to be any more compatible that other bettas?


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I haven't found that to be true, but I only have two kings. One extremely aggressive and smart. He jumped through a inch space over a divider that was a half an inch above the water. But each betta is different.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

Interesting that the Betta choose the glow lights to go after Trahanah. I'm sorry it didn't work out, I'll bet it was lovely while it lasted!


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Microdevario kubotai are great. Not as shy as my celestial pearl danios aka Galaxy Rasbora's (which can be compatible with Bettas as not zippy or nippy), calm swimmers, pretty. Plus I like to aim for loosely biogeographical, and they're Asian like betta.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

In my sorority I have a shoal of neon tetras and a shoal of albino cory cats. They're all very peaceful


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you Madtown and Splashy! I just saw your responses.

The Microdevario Kubotai look and sound great Madtown! Definitely added to the list.

Your two were already on my list Splashy, but always good to hear another example of it working. Actually other than the Betta the Albino Cory is my only absolute so far. I love those dudes and they should really stand out on a black substrate!


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

I have two betta and it seems to boil down to personality in the individual fish.

Merlin has never so much as flared to his tankmates: 2 delta tail male guppies (which betta are supposed to hate, but merlin doesn't), 2 male platies, and 6 cherry barbs.

Jack displays plenty threats to his platy tankmates though never follows it up with any real violence, and ignores the pepper corydoras and panda gara entirely.

I had to accept there was always a risk that any betta might turn out to be an actively aggressive personality and I am certain plenty psycho betta exist but ofc you won't know until they meet other fish.
I would suggest if you don't have a spare tank to separate the fish if it doesn't work out, always er on the safe side and keep them either alone or with things they couldn't ever damage or see as a threat.

Just my two pennies. Hopefully it's of some help.


----------

